#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in surat | Best Btech/BE colleges in surat

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 7 Engineering Colleges in Surat:*Sardar Vallabhbhai National Institute Of Technology (SVNIT-S)C.K Pithawalla College of Engineering and TechnologyGovernment Engineering CollegeSarvajanik College of Engineering & TechnologyBhagwan Mahavir College of Engineering and TechnologyDr S & S S Ghandhy College of Engineering and TechnologyFaculty of Engineering Techonology and Research Surat*1.) Sardar Vallabhbhai National Institute Of Technology (SVNIT-S)*
*Year of Establishment:* 1961.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:* 
Electrical Engineering
Computer Science & Engineering
Electronics & Communications EngineeringCivil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringChemical Engineering*Fee Structure:* 

*Placement:* 
The academic year of 2010-11 was encouraging for placements. So far, our placement records were encouraging. For the last few years, our total placements were above 400. We were creating records of total placement.

• A very encouraging and satisfying fact has been that the companies that have visited the campus so far consist of an eclectic mix of software and core companies, thus catering to every need of the students as well as the industry

We could not have Zero Phase Placements for the last couple of years, because no company was ready to visit campus for placements.

The list of companies, visited include GOOGLE, MICROSOFT, ORACLE, AVAYA, NI as well as Software companies such as IBM, INFOSYS, DELOITTE, CAPGEMINI, ATOS ORIGIN, ACCENTURE, TECH MAHINDRA, TCS, WIPRO, AMDOCS, GEOMETRIC, PATNI, HCL, IBEXI, SAPIENT, CYBAGE, SYNTEL, HP etc., few Public Sector companies (PSUs) such as IOCL, BPCL, HPCL, NTPC, EIL, WAPCOS, MECON, VSP, ONGC etc., and very many Core companies such as TATA MOTORS, MAHINDRA & MAHINDRA, ASHOK LEYLAND, GM, HERO HONDA, TELCON, L&T, ESSAR, RELIANCE, ABB, ATKINS, JINDAL, HUL, VEDANTA, GALAXY, GAMMON, SHAPOORJI PALLONJI, L&T ECC, ACC, S. N. BHOBE, SPECTRUM, SOMA, STRATA, DRDO, NDDB, PIRAMAL, FLAKT, TATA TECHNOLOGIES, TATA POWER, DELPHI, KEC, LG, MU SIGMA, THERMAX, AREVA, FUTURES FIRST, LINDE, ISPAT, GODREJ, HINDALCO, KRIBHCO, UPL, ADANI, PUNJ LLOYD, CUMMINS, SIEMENS, PHILIPS, GPEC, MECHARTES, ANSYS, BHARAT BIJLEE, BCH, ISGEC, INDIABULLS, STECO, NAVIN FLUORINE, CAIRN, ACG, ATUL, GNVFCL, ABG SHIPYARD, ARMY, NAVY, AIR FORCE etc.

The Training & Placement (T&P) Committee constitutes of final year student representative from all disciplines of B.Tech., M.Tech. and M.Sc. (who are selected by students themselves). The T&P Committee Members are selected in the month of February or March, when they are in their pre-final year. They work along with the final year students in the even semester to become familiar with the process and also equip themselves with the requisite skills and culture.

*Address:* Ichchhanath, SURAT-395 007, Gujarat.





  Similar Threads: NIT Surat btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Surat btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) C.K Pithawalla College of Engineering and Technology*
*Year of Establishment:* 1998.

*Affiliation:* Veer Narmad South Gujarat University.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringComputer EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Comm. EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
1
WIPRO BPO Solutions Ltd.,Powai, Mumbai
03
-
04
-
04
11
11

2
Kabra Extrusiontechnik, Daman
-
-
-
-
06
06
17

3
Narola Infotech, Surat
03
-
-
-
-
03
20

4
Cotmac Electronics (P) Ltd., Surat.
-
02
08
-
-
10
30

5
Indiabulls Power Ltd., Mumbai
-
-
-
-
-
-
30

6
PAEIVA, Valsad
-
-
-
04
-
04
34

7
Happy Homes Group, Surat
-
-
-
04
-
04
38

8
ESSAR Steel, Hazira.
-
-
-
-
07
07
45

9
Jaypee Cement, Vadodara
-
-
-
06
-
06
51

10
XTPL, Pune
06
-
-
-
-
06
57



*Address:* "Pithawalla Educational Complex", Near Malvan Mandir, Via Magdalla Port, Dumas Road, Surat-395007, Gujarat, India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Government Engineering College*

*Year of Establishment:* 2004.

*Affiliation:* Veer Narmad South Gujarat University.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringEnviornmental Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*Top Recruiting Companies*
Essar SteelAppollo TyresGujarat State Petronet Ltd.Asia Motor WorkIndian ArmyGodrej & BoyceIndia BullsWelspunAptel TelecomIndian Army Baroda*Address:* Government Engineering College, Surat, Dr. S. S. Gandhy College Campus, Majura Gate, Surat  395001, Gujarat, India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Sarvajanik College of Engineering & Technology*

*Year of Establishment: 1995.*

*Affiliation:* Veer Narmad South Gujarat University and Gujarat Technological University.

*Courses:* 
Electronics and Communication EngineeringComputer EngineeringInformation Technology EngineeringElectrical EngineeringInstrumentation and Control EngineeringChemical EngineeringTextile Technology EngineeringTextile processing EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
Kindly find the details of our 2012-13 batch :
*Discipline*
*UG*
*PG*




Computer Engineering
72
18*


Information Technology
68



Electronics & Communication Engineering
74
18


Electrical Engineering
73
18


Instrumentation & Control Engineering
66



Chemical Engineering
45



Textile Technology
31



Textile Processing
22



Architecture
40



Civil Engineering
63
18*


MCA

63


MBA

240


MSc Envirenment Science

5


*Total*
*554*
*380*



*Address:* Sarvajanik College of Engineering & Technology, Dr. R.K. Desai Marg, Opp. Mission Hospital, Athwalines, Surat - 395001, Gujarat, India.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Bhagwan Mahavir College of Engineering and Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2008.

*Affiliation:* Gujarat Technical University Ahemdabad.

*Courses:* 
Computer EngineeringElectronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* Bhagwan Mahavir Education Foundation, Sr. No. 149, Near Ashirwad Villa, B/h Heena Bungalows, New City Light Road, Bharthana, Vesu, Surat 395 017, Gujarat, INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) Dr S & S S Ghandhy College of Engineering and Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 1955.

*Affiliation:* Gujarat Technological University.

*Courses:* 
Civil Engg.Mechanical Engg.Electrical Engg.Automobile Engg.Metallurgy Engg.Power Electronics Engg.Textile ManufacturingTextile ProcessingInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* DR. S. & S. S. GHANDHY COLLEGE OF ENGINEERING & TECHNOLOGY, Majura gate, Surat , Gujarat, India 395001.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Faculty of Engineering Technology and Research Surat*

*Year of Establishment:* 1997.

*Affiliation:* GUJARAT TECHNOLOGICAL UNIVERSITY.

*Courses:* 
Mechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringChemical Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 56,000/- Per Year.

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* Bardoli Navsari Road, At. Isroli, Po. Afwa,Ta. Bardoli, Dist. Surat, Gujarat  394620, India.

----------

